# rip jet



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

i just found my fire bellied newt asleap on the floor coverd in fluff and crispy he was a gr8 newt and a great climber 2 just wish he had used his climbing for better reasons
rip geaser
dan


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*sorry for your loss Dan
R.I.P little fella  *


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

rip little dude sorry about that daniel


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

ahh sorry to hear that daniel..chin up..


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

sorry chum, ul be ok


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

sorry to hear dan


----------

